# Hey Scott...Give us a lowdown on the FALL MEMORY LANES swap!  Any pics?



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Oct 26, 2010)

Scott-
    Please give us a thumbnail on the FALL 2010 MEMORY LANES SHOW and how about some PICS???


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

The swap was as busy as I have seen a fall Memory Lane swap. Lot's of vendors! Some guy was walking around with a 36/37 Bluebird that he bought out of a barn. The seller knew he had something, but was not sure exactly what. He told the buyer that he wanted to sell it to buy a new riding lawn mower, so the 2 of them went to the lawn mower store and the buyer boughtt he seller a new $1700 riding mower. A seller brought a very nice original Twin 60 for sale...tried to talk me into buying it, but then I told him to look in my space and he would see I already had a nice original. I had a few bikes delivered to the meet and enjoyed staring at them! I did not get many pictures at the swap....but I did get some in my travels of Ohio...check them out-


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's some more-


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

and even more...


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

and more...


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

more and more...


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

yes, there's more...


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

oh ya, and some more...


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

found some more...


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW!!!!  Now that's a collection!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

More pictures in the swap meet section that Flat Tire posted...Thanks Don!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Oct 26, 2010)

Ask and ye shall receive!  Holy smokes, thanks...


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 26, 2010)

geez scott that makes me sick. did you purchase all those?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is this what heaven looks like?


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 26, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> geez scott that makes me sick. did you purchase all those?




Noooooo...those are collection of a couple of friends. Ever see so many big tank Daytons in one place????


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2010)

No Viagra needed, 
Just look at Scotts pictures!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 26, 2010)

if I'm not mistaken that's two collections isn't it.
Did you by chance think of me in that Huffman heaven?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And for the rest of you guys, see, I'm not the Huffman expert nor am I even in the running. Tom G doesn't even have a computer, now we know why, he can't afford one with all that super rare and expensive Huffman stuff laying around. I offered to help him store some of it the last time I talked to him on the phone, he just laughed at me.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 26, 2010)

"You had me at hello!"


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I was going to ask Scott, if the Dayton collector was someone who wears white hair and is usually seen sporting overalls!?  Thanks for posting the pics, I've never had the pleasure to see his stuff.  Wow!  Scott, You've gotta do the same with your collection!


----------



## RJWess (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought I would bump this up. Amazing!!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 22, 2014)

*Bike pictures*

Good eye candy!
Think of all the stories that go with the past owners of those bikes!
Makes one think!!!!!!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 23, 2014)

Wooooow- love the rare dear head bike....Lol


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 23, 2014)

RJWess said:


> I thought I would bump this up. Amazing!!!!!





*Many Thanks to RJWess !!!*


...........  patric










==============================================================
==============================================================


----------



## fatbike (Mar 23, 2014)

*Holy smokes!*

Crazy !!!!!!


----------



## slick (Mar 23, 2014)

So that black Speedline looks awfully familiar..........

I think i upgraded it just a tad though. So what state was this in? I would love to know the past history on my bike and where the repop tank was made, and how many of them were made. Thanks for the pictures Scott.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 23, 2014)

slick said:


> So that black Speedline looks awfully familiar..........
> 
> I think i upgraded it just a tad though. So what state was this in? I would love to know the past history on my bike and where the repop tank was made, and how many of them were made. Thanks for the pictures Scott.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2014)

sm2501 said:


> found some more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 23, 2014)

*bicycles and more bicycles*

wow nothing but the best here .thanks for putting thees on .lets see more of thees great bicycle pictures from collectores.


----------



## bike (Oct 10, 2014)

*Fall memory?*

sdgfsdfg


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 10, 2014)

I actually have this thread bookmarked on my computer and is how I access the cabe each day.
Chris


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 10, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *Many Thanks to RJWess !!!*
> 
> 
> ...........  patric
> ...





That black Dayton lightweight is awesome.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 10, 2014)

*sdgfsdfg ?*

HI  BIKE,
PLEASE INTERPRET: sdgfsdfg ?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I actually have this thread bookmarked on my computer and is how I access the cabe each day.
> Chris




That's cool. I have to access the Cabe through that really nasty toilet I posted a picture of a while back.


----------



## bike (Oct 10, 2014)

*If you just want a title*



WES PINCHOT said:


> HI  BIKE,
> PLEASE INTERPRET: sdgfsdfg ?




the forum will not post your note- must have text in the body so i type random karmwfpjwpejfwe


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 10, 2014)

*So Why Not Just Do This ?  (conserves virtual ink)*

....


----------



## bike (Oct 10, 2014)

*wa chu*



hoofhearted said:


> ....




talkn bout willis- whjat link?


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 10, 2014)

bike said:


> *Wa chu talkn bout willis- whjat link?*








 *Why not use 4 periods to convey the meaning (content) of your "Ebola Code" -- or whatever it was >> sdgfsdfg ??

SPACER BAR .......................................................................................My perception tells me that your sdgfsdfg is equal to my use of 4 periods.   And I did not type link ... I typed ink ... conserves virtual ink.



SPACER BAR ........................................................................................**Holy Crap !! .... The Virtual Environmental Police might be readin' this right now !!*






======================
======================


----------



## bike (Oct 11, 2014)

*I read this as (conserves virtual ink)*



hoofhearted said:


> ....




(conserves virtual LINK) now I get it!
 virtual ink IS STILL FREEEEEEEE!OJIJ@#IWERQF(#(_(tr59gwerio4kl9-rf0f000! WoooHOOOOOO! giddy up mama!


----------

